# Am I wrong about this or not ?



## amihappy (Oct 20, 2010)

Been married for almost 18 years, together about 23 years. 3 kids 10 through 15 years old. My wife has an old female friend who she knows before she met me. They grew up together from like 10-21 years old. This woman lives 2 states away from us(about 100 miles) and has since we moved here 16 years ago. Haven't seen her in 13 years. She does occassionally email my wife and since she is divorced(10 years now) its always about the "old neighborhood" and she often sticks in my wifes ex boyfriend's name into it- he's married and settled so he's not a threat or problem to me as far as I see it. I told my wife this woman is disrespecting you and me and our family because she never asks how I am or about the kids,its always about people who my wife hasn't seen in 20 years. She emails my wife her ex B/f's address if she wants to send a sympathy card when someone in his family dies. I told my wife this is bull and this woman is not a friend anymore no matter what you went through with her when you were kids. She is like a poision to me. She brings up my wifes ex b/f who dumped her 23-25 years ago after dating for like 5-6 years from High School on. What is she looking to do open up old hopefully healed wounds? My wifes stand is I'll talk to who I want to. My stand is she is not looking to anything but harm to us and she may succeed if my wife continues to email her back and forth and I get to read them. I can see shes jealous since my wife is very educated and well paid and this woman has never amounted to anything career wise and still works minimum wage jobs in her 40's now. I hat the way my wife just falls right back into that mindset when we have so much going on here with the kids,our jobs and 2 dependent parents. But utimately this woman is just a catalyst to the situation, its my wifes reaction that is making think of separating from her. You see now i'm rethinking our entire relationship from our courtship on and feeling like I'm living a lie. Was I a consolation prize or just a good safe choice. Truth be told i put her through the ringer with my ex g/f when we were dating though, so if she stuck around for that maybe not. Like 4-5 years of up and down hell for her really.


----------

